# 13 vs 15 ft. Gheenoe/River Hawk?



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sounds to me that going with the 15 is going to bring headache and worries to your everyday relaxing fishing routine. You might want to hold off for now until you are able to easily store the new rig. If it is working for you now then I think it may be a mistake to upgrade....


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow, the whole basement thing is a little weird. Honestly I would stick with the 13' until your storage issue is resolved. If you must upgrade then you might consider a folding trailer. The ones I know about are expensive. 

http://www.yakima.com/shop/trailers/trailer/rack-and-roll-78

As for differences between the 13' Gheenoe Highsider and a 15'4" highsider. They are the same boat except that the 13' has been shortened. Same width/beam.


----------



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

> Wow, the whole basement thing is a little weird. Honestly I would stick with the 13' until your storage issue is resolved. If you must upgrade then you might consider a folding trailer. The ones I know about are expensive.
> 
> http://www.yakima.com/shop/trailers/trailer/rack-and-roll-78
> 
> As for differences between the 13' Gheenoe Highsider and a 15'4" highsider. They are the same boat except that the 13' has been shortened. Same width/beam.


It is actually not that bad. The whole front of my basement is open so I can just roll it in and park it. Right now it lives on a stand that I made. It is basically a shorter narrower trailer with casters.

Hooching


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Wow, the whole basement thing is a little weird. Honestly I would stick with the 13' until your storage issue is resolved. If you must upgrade then you might consider a folding trailer. The ones I know about are expensive.
> 
> http://www.yakima.com/shop/trailers/trailer/rack-and-roll-78
> 
> As for differences between the 13' Gheenoe Highsider and a 15'4" highsider. They are the same boat except that the 13' has been shortened. Same width/beam.


My local shop used to have "rack and roll's" till they sold out to Yakima.  He's a Thule dealer. 

Only two downsides to this trailer from what I know.

1.  Price, but I can easily justify because you can tow it with anyting that has a hitch.

2.  Weight capacity.  You could easily exceed the stock 250 max  or even the 300 lb optional weight limitation with any HS'dr , motor and gear.  That said, it could be loaded bare bones for the trip to and from the ramp.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Can you Install some kind of "awning" above the garage door ? that sticks out then add some "land scape walls" 

There are some amazing "alternatives" ...


at my "office" i am going to Install some Galvanized "sun shades" above the doors No permits , No site plans , No Wind mitigation Surveys ... LOL


----------



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

> Can you Install some kind of "awning" above the garage door ? that sticks out then  add some "land scape walls"
> 
> There are some amazing "alternatives" ...
> 
> ...


Not really anything that I can do with that. My garage is tipped by a slanted roof and my driveway is on a sever slope. I can't get any construction done without HOA sign off. I can't even put it in the back yard w/o replacing a section of fence with a double gate. Net net, if I can't roll it into the basement, I can't work with it. 

I am still trying to figure out how they sell a boat that is designed to only hold 300 lbs of human for 1000.00. I doubt I know two adult men who are 150 or less. At least mine is max 500, 380 human weight. Even with that, I'm struggling.

Hooching.


----------



## chuck_finley (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok so 
1. driving with a trailer, especially a small one, is simple. I'm only 17 and quickly learned how to back it down a 50 yard narrow ramp. 
2. putting it into your basement, as long as it's not terribly sloped should not be too bad. I have a 14' bass boat 550lb hull+ 35 hp motor +2 batteries and gas and not being that strong I walk it a good distance into the garage.

Don't eliminate upgrading just yet.


----------



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

Some interesting information, to me at least, apparently they dropped the max weight from 500 to 390 because of a change in the calculation, or they just messed up when they calculated it. I talked to the company and was told that_ The original figure of 500 lb. for the 13' Original was incorrect and was reduced to 390 lb. in 2004_ Not sure if that was an error on their part or the USCG. Either way, looks like a 15 is in my future. I'll be in Orlando in November if you have one for sale on the cheap. Like motors, they are still pretty expensive in Georgia.

Hooching.


----------



## chuck_finley (Sep 7, 2011)

Yea I'm looking for a b60 riverhawk myself not sure if that's what you're looking towords. And I agree everything seems more expensive up here in GA.


----------



## cmtullis (May 13, 2010)

I'll keep my eyes open for a 15' or 15'-4" for a decent price in the area. The 'Hoochee Queen is up at Gwinnett Marine for some motor work right now (looks like a clutch dog issue), but if I can get her back shortly I'll have to give you a holler to meet me at Abbott's and you can back my rig down the ramp. It's a breeze. Melissa got pretty good at it in about fifteen minutes, and she had never towed a trailer before. 

As for 15 footers, we got our 15-4 High Sider for $900. Included trailer and 8HP Evinrude. Once in awhile these deals come along. Look for them to pop up in cooler weather when there are fewer people on the water, and around tax time whenfolks realize that Uncle Sam may send Uncle Vito over to collect owed protection mon - er - um - "taxes."


----------



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

> As for 15 footers, we got our 15-4 High Sider for $900. Included trailer and 8HP Evinrude. Once in awhile these deals come along. Look for them to pop up in cooler weather when there are fewer people on the water, and around tax time whenfolks realize that Uncle Sam may send Uncle Vito over to collect owed protection mon - er - um - "taxes."


Man, I'd kill for that deal. That's right in my price range. I'll keep my eyes peeled. At least I have no rush for this. Winter is coming, which means that DH fishing is soon to be upon is. Also, I can have plenty of fun with it as is, just not with anyone other than my kid.

Hooching


----------



## cmtullis (May 13, 2010)

I have yet to fish the DH, but I'm really looking forward to it this year. Keep in mind that our regular section of the 'Hooch has fewer 'bows in it while the DH is in full swing. I caught some really sweet browns last autumn and winter - and LOTS of 'em too!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Gheenoe is a great boat. I just bought a first owner 1995 15.4 Gheenoe highsider, trailer, and 8hp tohatsu 2 stroke for $650 and cannot pass this deal! All of it is in excellant shape. I might bring it to Blairsville, Ga and fish in the tailwater!


----------



## cmtullis (May 13, 2010)

Snooky, on your way up to Blairsville, stop off in Norcross or Duluth and give the 'Hooch a try. Let me know when you may head up this way and maybe, jes' maybe, I can show you five to eight miles of the 'Hooch that produces pretty well. (Of course, as well at it produces, Hooching _generally_ brings more fishies to hand than I do by a long shot.)


----------



## chuck_finley (Sep 7, 2011)

Hooch is that your CL ad I saw wanting a 15?


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

> I have a tentative go ahead from the wife to upgrade my 13 ft to a 15 ft.  My question is what are your thoughts on the two?  I've seen a few posts on the interwebs that the 13 ft is wider and easier to control.  I know from my personal needs that I'd like the 13 ft better except for the weight limit, see earlier thread.
> 
> If I stay 13, I'm pretty much always going to be over the weight limit with anyone other than me in it.  If I go 15, I'm good on weight, but I'll have to have a trailer.  That presents two problems.  1st, I'll have to learn how to drive with a trailer.  Second I'll have to figure out a way to get the trailer in my basement.  Right now I can't store it outside due to covenants.  I have a double door basement, but still, trying to haul a boat and trailer in there by hand is going to be a pain.  What are your thoughts?
> 
> Hooching


Covenants are a pain. I have 2.5 acres in NE Cobb county & we are not in a subdivision.  The subdivision next to me has covenants. The  neighbors get mad at me when I can park an RV and 2 Gheenoes in my yard.  

Even though you have a slope on your drive, you can park the trailer, chock the wheels, and use a tow dolly to move the trailer around.  My basement is tight to get into and the dolly helps.  I usually park outside & cover the boats- just use the basement for winter projects. 

http://motors.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=trailer+dolly


----------



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

> Hooch is that your CL ad I saw wanting a 15?


Yes. That's me. Hopping someone may have one laying around that they aren't thinking of selling, but will respond. That's how I picked up my 13'.


----------

